# E-collar range?



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi e-collar users, I am on a hunt for an e-collar for my puppy. We are mostly solid (about 90%) on our basic commands now and would like him to start wearing a dummy collar during training. We wont start force fetch until his big boy teeth come in. Anyways, back to the e-collar. What range should I get? 3/4 or 1 mile? I was thinking of the Dogtra 2300NCP Advance. I just want to buy one and not have to spend more money to upgrade later. Any thoughts?

*****Please do not respond if you are a HATER******


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not sure the range matters as much as some of the other features...hoping it's not a question of whether your dog will be 1/2 mile or a mile away....


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Range matters! The range listed with the collar is for flat terrain with no obstructions. So that means get into hilly or tree-y terrain, and the stated range becomes much shorter. The 1 mile range collars send out a much stronger signal, so the collar is more likely to receive even if you are in brush or the dog has deked behind a hill. The standards for quality in the industry are Tritonics and Dogtra. I personally prefer the Tritronics pro series collars because of the shape of the transmitter--it is a cylinder so is very easy to hold onto and the buttons are intuitively placed.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't buy anything less than 1 mile range. Take a look at the Tritronics ones though I have a Dogtra 2000NCP and a Dogtra 3502 NCP. I just bought a TT500 G3. The reason being is the buttons and placement and being able to give 3 levels of correction without turning the dial. The more you train you will see where this really can make a difference. My two choices would be the TT100 or TT500. Dogtras are great collars but when they went to the "new" style I don't think it was an improvement. 
You can get refurbished collars at the Collar Clinic online and most swear they are as good as buying new. I have read reviews where some have bought older style 500's and are happy with them.
I should have bought the TT500 in the beginning and been done with it.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't get anything less than one mile range. 

I would also recommend a Tritronics Pro 500 or Pro 100. These things are made to last. I'm using an old Pro 500XL series collar and haven't even replaced the batteries yet. I have an old Tritronics model 70LR from back in the 80's and it still works (although it's a bit harsh by today's E-collar standards).


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> I'm using an old Pro 500XL series collar


That's the one being recommended buying refurbished at CC


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We just got a TT Pro 500 for Gabby. We decided to get one that is highly recommended that way we should not need another. We also have a Sportdog 1825 which is fine. I do like the TT better. 

I think if you are seriously considering the hunt test game, to buy the best collar you can afford. You won't be sorry. Collar Clinic is a good option for refurbished collars.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your advice. We will get a one mile range. See, I was really looking into the TTs because everyone seems to love them on this forum and I agree, everything I have read about them is pretty good. I was going towards the pro 500. However, when we went to the store to look at the prices and a hands on look at them I didn't like the roundness of the controllers and more importantly, my soon to be husband Erik didn't like the fact that it was so long and that it was round. We looked at the Dogtra 2300NCP and really liked the feel of. 
So my next question is how much better is the TT over the Dogtra?

Thanks


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The ergonomics of TT Pro series transmitters are the best. You can operate the transmitter without having to look at it, thus allowing you to keep your attention on the dog rather than the transmitter.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

The round TT is easier to handle in the field. The button placement on the TT's are better and that rheostat on the Dogtra is the same as my 3502NCP and it can be moved easily up or down. More than once I have tried to give a correction and found it was not on the setting I put it on. I do not like that button placement on side too easy to hit the wrong one. The Dogtra is a great collar for hunting. The shape of the TT also aids in your dogs seeing a cast with it in your hand and holding heeling stick,leash etc. That round shape is a plus.
You will get a much better price online than in a retail store.


----------

